# Newberry - Town seeks name as Moose Capital



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

From Det. News

Town seeks name as Moose Capital

NEWBERRY -- If the Newberry Area Chamber of Commerce gets its way, this community -- the largest in Luce County with about 1,900 people -- would be known as the "Moose Capital of Michigan." There have been many moose sightings in the area and the chamber is working toward getting that designation in place, Newberry Village Manager Beverly Holmes said.


----------

